
USPS backlog sparks worries that ballot delivery could be delayed in November - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/postal-service-backlog-sparks-worries-that-ballot-delivery-could-be-delayed-in-november/2020/07/30/cb19f1f4-d1d0-11ea-8d32-1ebf4e9d8e0d_story.html
======
downrightmike
Better signup for early ballots.

